# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Where to stay and what area?

## lancer

We have never been to Jamaica. We would like to plan a vacation. My husband and I are in are mid 50's. 
My sons are 20 and 23. They will both be bringing a friend. We would like an AI. What we need is:
nice beach, good food, plenty of activities for the boys, basketball, billards, pingpong ,water sports,
casino is not needed but would be and added bonus, and golf. Also, a place where there would be
people their age. Not sure what area as we have never been. Would like to keep the boys
on the resort as i am not too sure how safe the island is for them to be running a muck.
I would be looking at a four or five star resort. 
                     Thanks for any and all the help.

----------


## BCBud

Welcome to the board!   I am posting some links in case you have not already discovered them.  Are you set on Montego Bay or are you open to other Jamaican locations?  As you will have 6 adults, it might be best to look at villas if you all want to be in the same unit.   If you are okay with 3 separate adjoining rooms, you options will increase.  Most of the people on this board are pretty much addicted to Negril (as am I) and have been to Jamaica numerous times with and without families of all ages.  There are quite a few all inclusives in Negril (such as RIU, Grand Pineapple, etc) but most rooms would only accomodate 2-3 adults.  If you open to accomodations that only include breakfast, some suggestions in Negril would be CocoLaPalm, Country County or Negril Tree House.  One of the joys for many Negril visitors is checking out the numerous restaurants in town with a wide variety of both Jamaican and international cuisine and a wide variety of costs.

You miight also want to repost your original message in the Negril forum which is more widely read and you will receive many more replies.

There are lots of exciting tours to take - everything from waterfall climbing, zip lines, river rafting etc.  Do you know what dates you are looking at - the low season generally runs from April 15 to December 15 when accomodation prices are considerably lower than high season.


http://www.all-inclusiveresort.com/R...nd_Resorts.cfm

http://www.luxury-resort-bliss.com/m...e-resorts.html

http://www.villasinjamaica.com/montego_bay.shtml

----------


## TBfan

My first trip to Jamaica was to Negril. Negril is a great place to start.

----------


## Rambo

I agree with the re posting in the Negril Forum.......we started over 30 yrs ago by going to MoBay...then on a whim went to Cliffs
and stayed up there...and been there every since...there are two distinct tourist ares there in Negril, Cliffs Area (West End) and 7 Mile Beach...both very different both very fun....from very $$ to tenting in someones back yard....

----------

